# Mouse



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Do many people still use the mouse that has a ball on the bottom of it? I use the kind with a red light at the bottom and was wondering if these ever go bad?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I believe that they are supposed to last much longer. I've had my optical mouse for over a year without any trouble...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I use a scroll mouse with a ball. One of these days Im going to an an optical mouse, its a PITA to clean the lint out of the damn thing every 2 weeks. Are all optical mouses USB or are there PS/2 ones? I'd hate to waste a USB port on a mouse.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

They come with an adapter to convert the USB to PS/2, so it will work with any PS/2 port.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My optical Microsoft mouse here at work is PS2. I use a cordless logitech ball mouse at home...I love a cordless optical mouse for home, but the opticals really go through batteries fast!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

What kind of batteries does it take?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

2 AAA batteries.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Steve:

You'll enjoy the optical mouse. My cousins were here and they used mine and went out and bought one ASAP.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I still use a mouse with a ball. It also has a wheel that you can use to scroll down web pages.

The mouse is the last thing that I worry about. I'd rather spend my money on more RAM than a high-tech mouse.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My mouse gets so filed with lint and dust it becomes hard to use. My room is a huge dust emporium. I dust almost every 3rd day. I can clean my monitor then 3 hours later there a pretty good coating up dust on it already. I use Endust for Electronics on my electronics along with the condenced air stuff and I use Orange Glo for my entertainment center, desk and bed. I even vacuume my mouse pad. Looks like it's 'bout time for another mouse cleaning...


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

The mouse is the last thing that I worry about. I'd rather spend my money on more RAM than a high-tech mouse.

The mouse is like the thing I use almost 100% of the time so it's well worth it IMO.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

what the plural of mouse? Mouses? Mice? Mices? Mesis?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Rage is absolutely right. I probably use the mouse more than even the keyboard. There is nothing more annoying than a dirty mouse!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *What kind of batteries does it take? *


I have a cordless Logitech Optical Mouse. It uses two AA batteries and goes through them rather quickly. Still, I love the unit and use it most of the time. I occasionally replace it with a cordless Logitech ball mouse, which uses two AAA batteries.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *The mouse is the last thing that I worry about. I'd rather spend my money on more RAM than a high-tech mouse.
> 
> The mouse is like the thing I use almost 100% of the time so it's well worth it IMO. *


So I take it that those looong, looooong rants of yours are all cut and paste? Who are you plagarizing if you aren't typing it yourself?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I type it myself you bastard.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Now Rage, be nice.


----------

